# Roman - Gone Too Soon



## design.mhuff (Nov 11, 2013)

In Memory of my beloved puppy Roman.

Your life was taken from you last night by a car, and I am sorry I let you down. You are missed so unbelievably much we don't know how we will ever move on.

This house isn't a home without you and I wish every second time could be re-winded. I had so many plans for your life with us and you were the most beautiful perfect dog. 

Will mourn you for a lifetime. 

You were my one dog and I lost you and I am so sorry.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Roman


----------



## rajnish (Jun 19, 2013)

So sorry to hear this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

So sorry


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I grieve with you. Roman was a beautiful puppy. When you're ready to get another dog, know that the love you have for Roman will be part of the love you have for you new baby. 

Jelpy


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. (hugs)


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh man I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh no! I am so so sorry. Cars are my worst nightmare when it comes to my dogs. I am always so scared of them. Please don't feel guilty. I am sure you did not ever let him down.
Hugs.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Roman. He knows he was loved and I am sure his short life was filled with joy. RIP Roman..


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

Oh my, I'm so very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your tragic loss. It only takes half a second, so please don't be too hard on yourself. Even the best of us have had a slip at some point, and it's obvious your dog was well loved.


----------



## design.mhuff (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all your good wishes to me and my family in this time. Roman was cremated yesterday and will be with us forever. It has just been very very hard adjusting to a quiet house. We still have our other dog and cat, but it's just not the same without him.

And he didn't suffer in his last moments. Miraculously, a friend actually saw him get hit and was able to get him out of the road, but unfortunately he was hit directly in the head and died instantly so there was no pain or blood. He went the best way a dog can in this situation and wasn't scared or in pain. We are also grateful we found him and didn't have to wonder what happened to him.

Again though nothing can replace the emptiness we feel without him and we are just trying to heal. I've had many pets, but Roman was truly as close to a child as I could have. I was with him when he was born and saw him every week until I could bring him home. He helped me get up everyday (I went through a major medical procedure right before I got him) and get moving. 

I miss every single hair on him, he was truly the perfect dog in every way for me. It's like loosing an organ, because I never did anything without him and all my future plans had him included. It's been hard adjusting to the idea that my life will keep going without him and now I'm just not sure what to do with myself. I hope another dog will come, but right now I'm just grieving for my lost puppy ( he would have been 9 months old today ).

I had hoped I would have had puppies with him in the future, because he was so stunning. He turned heads wherever he went, and no picture really does him justice. Below is the last picture I ever took of him...spending time with my fiancee and cat.

Roman was a quiet and mellow shepherd. He never barked and he was always content to sit at my feet no matter the situation. He loved all manner of people and animals. He was shaping up to be just a glorious animal. I will miss him everyday.

Thank you all.


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Gosh, the couple times I recall my dogs getting out and could’ve been hit by a car, it was a scary feeling. Sorry to hear about your loss, this will take time to heal but were here to support and you’ll get through this. 

RIP ROMAN :gsdhead:


----------



## rjstrotz (Jan 16, 2014)

*Although his life on earth was short, the love and loyalty he gave you will live on forever. When it is time for you to bring another*
*canine creature into your life, your love and respect for ROMAN*
*will guide you in caring for and protecting your new family member.*
*Peace to you and your family. ROMAN lives on forever in eternal happiness.*


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Someday, you and Roman with be together again, remember him well and often.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

He will always hold that special place in your heart" so sorry for your loss! Bill


----------

